# Bridgeport (J) room placement, and how to search this site.



## seldendaniel (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm looking for advice on the idea of placing my Bridgeport J head MM in the corner.
And, I would like to search this forum, just the Bridgeport section, (or any other as needed.) for key words or phrases, so I can find answers that may already be contained within.

Thanks.
SD


----------



## franklynb (Jan 29, 2013)

Just click on the link "BRIDEPORT & B'PORT CLONES" to index your web page to the forum level. Its right above this message text, and below
the banner labeled

"_Site Rules  Help Using This Forum ..._" etc.

Then use the '*search tools*' link <in the forum page header, right edge of the page> and enter your keyword.

Sorry, can't think of a better keyword token than "corner placement" off the top of head.

HTH.

--frankb



seldendaniel said:


> I'm looking for advice on the idea of placing my Bridgeport J head MM in the corner.
> And, I would like to search this forum, just the Bridgeport section, (or any other as needed.) for key words or phrases, so I can find answers that may already be contained within.
> 
> Thanks.
> SD


----------



## seldendaniel (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, I do not know how I missed that. Argh.





franklynb said:


> Just click on the link "BRIDEPORT & B'PORT CLONES" to index your web page to the forum level. Its right above this message text, and below
> the banner labeled
> 
> "_Site Rules  Help Using This Forum ..._" etc.
> ...


----------



## Rick_B (Jan 29, 2013)

Not sure what advise you may b looking for but I placed a Bidgeport in a corner (kitty corner) - I was told somewhere along the line that this was themost efficient use of space and the Bridgeport recommended placement.  I can't prove or disprove this but it works for me.  I can post a pcture if you want,

Rick


----------



## 8ntsane (Jan 29, 2013)

I have my 9X42 Induma mill parked in a corner, Ive had it in the corner for about 3 years now. I havnt run into a time when it was a problem, though you could run into a problem with a very long work piece. Even when put in a corner, you will need to have enough room to make ajustments on the Ram. On mine, I have about 14 inches between the back of the ram . and the corner of the wall. The table length will make the difference on how far out from the corner the mill will need to be. In my garage, its not possible to change the setup due to room. For the very rare occasion when I had a very long work piece, I just pulled the mill straight out, just enough for clearance.

The other things Ive had to do to the mill were remove the handles from the hand wheels. Mine has hand wheels, and your Bridgeport will have hand cranks, so you might pulling the mill a bit farther out from the corner to compensate for this. Over all, I cant say I regret having the mill placed this way, just takes getting used too.


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 29, 2013)

Here is some stuff that I found when I bought my BP, it helped me-might help you as well:

View attachment bp_base.pdf


----------



## Kevin45 (Feb 24, 2013)

The only problem with putting it in a corner like the last pic posted is that if you have to rotate the turret around, the ram will hit the wall.  The mill should be pulled out a tad further to allow it to pivot. Along with that being said, I think one would want a little more room to get behind it to sweep things out. That's just my $0.02 on it though.


----------

